

The iPhone as a Cash Register - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/feb2011/sb20110210_205714.htm

======
jayzee
I feel that the product is like a square plug in a round hole.

I would not trust some delivery guy who held up a cheap plastic thingy to
swipe my card. Just looks like I am giving up my credit card info right in
front of me to gangs in Belarus.

There is all this talk about people tampering with ATMs to get debit/credit
card information. How hard would it be to hack their software?

Or may be you don't even need to do it. You just start making look-alikes that
actually steal your credit card info.

Am I the only one worried?

